# H/K-sub retrofit



## scorpio (May 22, 2003)

Hi all,

got a question about the H/K-sub. I want to retrofit the H/K-sub in my coupé (I have only the standard hifi system in my car at the moment - I know that the H/K-sub is not that great). Unfortunately the 2 openings through which the H/K-sub fires into the rear deck are closed in my car. It looks as if there are 2 metal discs inserted into theses openings. Does anybody know how to remove these discs? Has anybody ever done this before?

Thanks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Take a look here:

http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/hk_retrofit.htm


----------



## scorpio (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Kaz, that site is very helpful :thumbup:


----------

